
OpenVSP Ground School Is Open - app4soft
http://openvsp.org/blogs/announcements/2020/04/06/openvsp-ground-school-is-open
======
app4soft
Here is its homepage.[0]

[0] [https://vspu.larc.nasa.gov/](https://vspu.larc.nasa.gov/)

